# Any schools in New york?...



## Lobo (Jan 9, 2006)

Other than those in the "schools" section of this site? I'm interested, I'd like to get a feel of this sport/combat art first. I mean New York City by the way. hehe, sorry, didn't bother to read all *39* pages to see if there any similar thread, i happen to have a life. And thank you!!!

PS. I live in Astoria, and did the Vee Arnis Jitsu school in Steinway close?


----------



## modarnis (Jan 10, 2006)

There is Guro Doug Pierre's School  Modern Arnis Domog, I believe its in the lower east side.

There is also the Modern Fighting Arts Academy in Massapequa on Long Island


----------



## kruzada (Jan 10, 2006)

We have two instructors that teach in Manhattan.

Guro Wilton Valerio and Guro Alex Gruezo teach Kuntaw Kali Kruzada at Fighthouse www.fighthouse.com on West 27th street. 

We are affiliated with IMAFP www.imafp.com and Kali Arnis International www.kaliarnisinternational.com. We teach Modern Arnis as a part of our regular curriculum, along with Lightning Scientific Arnis, Doblete Rapelon, Cinco Terros, Kasilagan and W.E.D.O Combat Arnis.

We will be hosting Senior Master Samuel Bambit Dulay (7th Degree Modern Arnis) for a few seminars this summer. If you would like more information you can contact me at kruzada@email.com

Good luck with your search.

Datu Rich Acosta
Chief Instructor
Kuntaw Kali Kruzada


----------



## Lobo (Jan 10, 2006)

I know, I know, I'm asking for too much, but does anyone happen to know any dojos/schools in Queens?


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 10, 2006)

modarnis said:
			
		

> There is Guro Doug Pierre's School Modern Arnis Domog, I believe its in the lower east side.
> 
> There is also the Modern Fighting Arts Academy in Massapequa on Long Island


 
When I was in NYC for a month I had intended to visit Mr. Pierre's school. Unfortunatily, we were unable to meet up do to time constrains I had and due to him being out of town. However, I will say that the administrative people at his school were very helpful and kind, and would be able to accomidate Mr. Lobo with directions from Queens. Just hop on the train! 

Paul


----------



## Sapper6 (Jan 10, 2006)

Lobo said:
			
		

> I know, I know, I'm asking for too much, but does anyone happen to know any dojos/schools in Queens?


 
http://www.martialartsny.com/queens.html

the above site lists 97 martial arts schools in the queens area.  call a few.  good luck.


----------



## Lobo (Jan 10, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> When I was in NYC for a month I had intended to visit Mr. Pierre's school. Unfortunatily, we were unable to meet up do to time constrains I had and due to him being out of town. However, I will say that the administrative people at his school were very helpful and kind, and would be able to accomidate Mr. Lobo with directions from Queens. Just hop on the train!
> 
> Paul


 
hehe, thanks. and thank you Sapper.


----------



## Sapper6 (Jan 10, 2006)

Lobo said:
			
		

> hehe, thanks. and thank you Sapper.


 
no problem.


----------



## kruzada (Jan 11, 2006)

Lobo said:
			
		

> I know, I know, I'm asking for too much, but does anyone happen to know any dojos/schools in Queens?



The Mayo Academy teaches Doce Pares Escrima in Queens.

http://www.mayoacademy.com/

Guro Rob Mulligan teaches Pananadata in Queens on Saturdays in a local park.

http://www.kwikstik.com/


----------



## Lobo (Jan 11, 2006)

I came across this: http://www.nubreedmartialarts.com/kali.html
How much do Arnis styles differ? "Kali", "escrima", its all the same thing, no?


----------



## Lobo (Jan 11, 2006)

Arnis has tornaments, right? Will training one style has its advantages over others? DO they differ tremendously? I would like to enter tournaments, and wouldn't like to be at a disadvantage!:uhyeah:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2006)

Lobo said:
			
		

> I came across this: http://www.nubreedmartialarts.com/kali.html


 
Nothing rings any alarm bells there, and indeed I see much that is encouraging. But, I do not know the instructors.



> How much do Arnis styles differ? "Kali", "escrima", its all the same thing, no?


 
Yes, there are no consistent differences. Kali, eskrima or escrima, arnis, etc., all refer to the same general type of system. In my experience, Kali systems are more likely to have greater blade emphasis and eskrima systems are more likely to have relatively greater stick emphasis, but I could list many, many exceptions.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2006)

Lobo said:
			
		

> Arnis has tornaments, right? Will training one style has its advantages over others? DO they differ tremendously? I would like to enter tournaments, and wouldn't like to be at a disadvantage!


 
Yes, there are stickfighting tournaments. Not all schools train for that though. If this is important to you, choose a school that spars, and probably one that treats the stick as a stick more than as a sword. The Filipino arts do have differences, but all of the stick/blade systems can be used for sparring--_if_ one trains that.


----------



## K Williams (Jan 11, 2006)

Modern Arnis Domog
Guro Doug Pierre
188 East 3rd. Street(between Ave. A & B) F train to 2nd. Avenue or 6 train to Bleecker Street

Classes are Mon and Wed, 7:00pm to 8:30pm(sometimes runs a bit later...), open school is Sunday afternoon. 

Phone: 212-614-3250
E-mail: modernarnis.domog@verizon.net

We compete in WEKAF type tournaments ocassionally...


----------



## K Williams (Jan 11, 2006)

Lobo said:
			
		

> I know, I know, I'm asking for too much, but does anyone happen to know any dojos/schools in Queens?


 
Mayo Academy(Doce Pares Eskrima)
Guro Sonny Mayo

Guro Sonny is a Guro under Guro Dong Cuesta. Guro Dong Cuesta has two WEKAF tourneys per year which are held in New Jersey.


----------



## Lobo (Jan 11, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Nothing rings any alarm bells there, and indeed I see much that is encouraging. But, I do not know the instructors.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there are no consistent differences. Kali, eskrima or escrima, arnis, etc., all refer to the same general type of system. In my experience, Kali systems are more likely to have greater blade emphasis and eskrima systems are more likely to have relatively greater stick emphasis, but I could list many, many exceptions.


 
hmmm, thanks a lot for the info. I noticed Kali emphasized blades a lot more, but at least now im at ease that they're all basically the same type of system. Thanks, and thank you too Williams, I'm going to check out your academy.:ultracool


----------



## modarnis (Jan 12, 2006)

As a side note, Guro Doug Pierre was also a former WEKAF World Champion in the mid 1990's.  He certainly understands the art of Modern Arnis, along with the competitive aspects of stick fighting

I have to respectfully disagree slightly with Arnisador about how much styles differ.  Certainly blade versus stick emphasis varies system to system, and even with respect to different instructors within a system.

There is a large degree of difference in fighting ranges of different systems (Largo, medio, corto).  Modern Arnis tends to be a closer range system and places a great deal of emphasis on translation to empty hand self defense.  It is a blended system.  Of course Professor Presas incorporated aspects of a variety of systems like abanico, crossada, double zero which were often taught as stand alone concepts that were the basis for entire systems.  Often these were neighborhood and family systems.

Here in the States, there  are far more instructors of blended systems of FMA.  There are a few "family" systems left, namely Sayoc Kali and Kali Atienza which retain the concepts and traditions of the family system and its teachings.  Of course, with the increasing instruction in these systems to people outside the families, in 5-10 years, those concepts will likely be blended with other systems as students become instructors.

In the end, as Professor was fond of saying, it is all the same.  Like a correct answer on an algebra test, the more important part is showing the work that leads you there.  That is where the differences become apparant


----------



## arnisador (Jan 12, 2006)

I think I'd agree with everything you said. What I really meant to indicate is that the differences are relatively minor compared to the similarities, and that while those who practice these arts can see differences--I'm certainly having this experience as I work my way through "Master of the Blade" by Rey Galang--a beginner will not be able to see it was well.

As a Modern Arnis person, I am indeed much more comfortable at closer range than at largo, for example, and switching to swordwork does require a slight mental translation for me. I was talking about some of these ideas here and here recently. It can indeed matter whether you are doing a largo or corto system, or a sword or stick system.


----------



## Lobo (Jan 17, 2006)

modarnis said:
			
		

> There is Guro Doug Pierre's School Modern Arnis Domog, I believe its in the lower east side.
> 
> There is also the Modern Fighting Arts Academy in Massapequa on Long Island


 
Yeah, I've been to Guro Pierre's site, and i dont know if the school is still there or if it has closed. I tried e-mailing him, but was rejecting because of some failure. I tried calling him, but now he's busy. So I'm gonna see.


----------



## Lobo (Jan 17, 2006)

modarnis said:
			
		

> There is Guro Doug Pierre's School Modern Arnis Domog, I believe its in the lower east side.
> 
> There is also the Modern Fighting Arts Academy in Massapequa on Long Island


 
Yeah, I've been to Guro Pierre's site, and i dont know if the school is still there or if it has closed. I tried e-mailing him, but was rejecting because of some failure. I tried calling him, but now he's busy. So I'm gonna see.


----------



## Lobo (Jan 17, 2006)

arnisador, what style do you recommend for a beginner?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2006)

Lobo said:
			
		

> arnisador, what style do you recommend for a beginner?



I think any of them would work well for a beginner. It's pretty easy to get the basic ideas of the FMA, but of course not so easy to perfect them! Modern Arnis is what I practice and it certainly is a fine choice, but I can't think of any that I'd recommend you away from; some are more intricate than others, of course, but you'd pick up any of them. The main thing is to know whether you want mostly empty-hand, sticks, swords, or knives, if you have apreference, because there will be a variation in emphasis. Modern Arnis de-emphasizes the sword in favor of the stick, for example, whereas Dekiti Tirsia Siradas is very sword-oriented; Sayoc Kali has a heavy knife emphasis.

I don'tthink you can really go wrong here. What's important is to get started!


----------



## K Williams (Jan 18, 2006)

Lobo said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've been to Guro Pierre's site, and i dont know if the school is still there or if it has closed. I tried e-mailing him, but was rejecting because of some failure. I tried calling him, but now he's busy. So I'm gonna see.


 
The school is still in the same location and open 5 days out of the week. It's closed on Fri ans Sat. You can show up at 5:30pm or later, Mon through Fri. On Sun, you can come by from 12pm to about 2pm. Our website is very old and will be updated in the future. The e-mail address shown on the website is not current. Try modernarnis.domog@verizon.net , or call the school with the phone number shown above.


----------



## Lobo (Jan 18, 2006)

Thank you very much K Williams.


----------



## Lobo (Jan 18, 2006)

Another thing, tornaments are held only against certain styles or can any style enter and win a tornament (BTW, wheres the flow when these guys fight?- http://www.geocities.com/kalipages4/xodo2/ (single live stick sparring), http://www.jkdkali.com/movies/tape5-1.avi . I'm looking for something that has flow, good empty hands, and i prefer sticks over swords (cliche), although i am looking forward into messing with butterfly knives.) whats up with the whip in this? - http://sayoc.com/mpegs/sayocvid01.mpg . can you learn how to mess with whips too?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 19, 2006)

Not as many styles use the whip; Sayoc Kali is one that does.

Modern Arnis sounds like a good choice for you, but many other styles would fit your needs just as well. What's sufficiently near to you?


----------



## Lobo (Jan 19, 2006)

well, mapquest.com says Guro Pierre's school is "17" minutes away, which of course, doesn't sound all that far. Once you put in traffic...I've having my trial class today, at Nubreed, which takes 35 minutes to get too. Its the closest.


----------



## Lobo (Jan 21, 2006)

I also haven't found any modern arnis schools in the Manhattan-Queens area (new york city). It amazes me that i see everything BUT modern arnis/FMA.


----------



## K Williams (Jan 21, 2006)

Lobo said:
			
		

> I also haven't found any modern arnis schools in the Manhattan-Queens area (new york city). It amazes me that i see everything BUT modern arnis/FMA.


 
????


----------



## Lobo (Jan 21, 2006)

Other then Sifu Doug Pierre's school.


----------



## K Williams (Jan 23, 2006)

Lobo said:
			
		

> Other then Sifu Doug Pierre's school.



Oh OK.


----------



## brothershaw (Jan 31, 2006)

I visited Guro Dougs school once, very nice guy,and seemed to be very knowledgable as well , in addition to being the only Modern Arnis in the city. Definitely worth a visit at least.


----------

